# can i keep discus fish in 8 gallon tank



## sureshholker (Nov 1, 2011)

hi, i want to purchase discus fish.
i have 8 gallon aquarium, can keep discus fish in 8 gallon aquarium.
Please suggest me


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No, please don't even try it.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

No, Discus require very clean water and an 8G would go bad too fast. Minimum size is a tall 20G for young Discus and a tall 35G for Adults.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I would not try discus in anything smaller than a 75. They are uber sensitive and require above average maintenance. If you are wanting to keep discus then you need to expect to pay out quite a bit of cash for a nice set up and using ordinary dechlorinated tap water will ultimately end in tragedy.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

I would Not try it. Even if you manage to keep him for a while he I believe he would die from being stunted... and then you would be out a 40+ dollar fish.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Short answer...no


----------

